# //////////////////////



## dacdots (Aug 28, 2007)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 28, 2007)

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## placebo (Aug 28, 2007)

||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

????????????


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 28, 2007)

And Further More>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
###############////(((((((((())))))))))))))))))**************


----------



## dacdots (Aug 28, 2007)

Just testing my new avitar ,,,,,,,,,,;;;;;;;;;;;''''''''''''


----------



## gofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Dac,
Looks like ..... 

almost heavan, West Virginia 
Blue Ridge Mountains 
Shenandoah River
Life is old there .....

Well its sounds better coming from John Denver!


(PS, I got tix to see WVU play here in MD 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great pic...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just love that open, free feeling ..


----------



## dacdots (Aug 29, 2007)

Vulcan,your right,thats a pic of the Williams River Vally.Its one of the best trout streams in the east as well as a great place to camp and relax.


----------

